# Sometimes, when I can't sleep...



## reptile logic (May 4, 2016)

A story begins to unfold:
Edit:





(My thanks to MostlyTeeth for these wonderful renditions of the matriarch, Eiesa and of her youngest son. Images like these help me connect with my work.) 


... There it was, lying in the center of the clay pit. Her youngest son had been right to bring her here. The matriarch very quietly and cautiously descended from the canopy and climbed her way down the tree nearest the creature. The ground was a dangerous place, but this trip could not be avoided. Ever since her family had been forced out of the home trees by the fire from below, the clay pits were vital to the family’s survival here in this new forest. Eating the clay prevented the sickness brought on by eating ayha fruit; the most reliable food source in this resource-poor territory. The matriarch could see that it had not moved since she and her son first spotted it through the gaps in the branches. The creature was very large, the largest animal that this omnivore had seen or heard about. Its appearance suggested that it could fly and no hunter that large that could fly would be good for her family. It also appeared to be sleeping. The matriarch’s hearing was acute enough to locate grubs burrowing under bark. She easily picked up the sound of its breathing, very slow and steady. Taking the crudely-woven basket from her teeth, she started to gather the much-needed medicine with her scaled hands and quickly packed it into the basket. She took the basket hoop in her teeth and quietly worked her way back up into the canopy.

The large creature opened an eye and followed the retreating form with its gaze. Its breathing remained steady. It would wait.

A few days had passed and the supply of clay had run low. The rest of the family had moved on to find more food while the matriarch and two others had undertaken the now longer trip through the canopy to the clay pits. The creature was still there and it appeared that it may not have moved at all. The matriarch led the others down toward the vital material. They each kept an ear open for the sound of that rhythmic breathing that indicated that the creature was still sleeping. The wind had shifted, coming now from the direction of the creature. The scent emanating from the winged hunter was oddly familiar and pleasant, though she couldn't place it. The matriarch stopped loading her basket and paused to look at the sleeping giant. It opened its eye and looked at her in turn; its breathing never faltered. She should have sounded the alarm; she should have run but there was something very comforting in that steady gaze. The matriarch wanted to touch the creature and it wanted her to do so. Its nose was only a few steps away. She vaguely overheard her sister make the alarm call as she felt the warm tingle at her fingertips. She then felt the warm, soothing, peaceful command; sleep. Her body obeyed.

Her sister sounded the alarm as she watched the matriarch touch the beast and then fall into its fore claw as it lifted its massive head. The arboreal reptile and her kin grabbed their baskets and made for the trees as quickly as possible. There was nothing more that they could do. Just before losing sight of her from the last vantage point, the sister paused to look back through the branches. The monster still had not begun to eat the matriarch. Tonight the family would mourn her loss.



The initial scan confirmed it, the variance between the ancestral pattern of the ancient one and this female’s pattern was less than three percent. That combined with the genetic scans of other life forms here confirmed two things: This was the home planet and this species was the closest living relative; possibly a direct descendant.

The ancient one understood what must be done for the sake of its kin. They must be prepared to survive the upcoming drastic changes to their environment. They were not ready for what hardships the asteroid fragments would bring to this hemisphere. They had only just begun to make tools and the basket, a significant milestone in any culture, was among their first. They had devised no weapons and fire making was yet unknown as far as the ancient one had learned. The aggressive development of those two particular strong points helped to bring about the formidable human species. Those skills are what the ancient one would concentrate her efforts on. If they could relearn their old ways as skilled hunters, and survive the coming cold and dark, her people’s descendants would be offered a chance at continuing their development.

“What does your family call you?” asked the ancient one.

“Eiesa,” answered the matriarch. She found it curious that she didn’t feel terrified just then. Her body was asleep but her mind was active. The presence speaking to her carried such a sense of reassurance that fear felt unnecessary. She asked the creature, “What is your name?”

“I could begin to tell you now and you would still be listening to me as the light comes up again in the sky,” it answered.

“Why am I still alive? How can we speak?” asked Eiesa.

“We are kin. My people left here long ago,” answered the winged creature. “I speak without sound. If I can reach you, I can speak to you. You have a job to do, but first you need the time to do it.” At that the ancient one held Eiesa close within a wing and touched its massive brow to hers.

Two of the matriarch’s family, the youngest son and the recent husband of the favored daughter, watched from the trees. The hunter still kept the matriarch but had not eaten her. She could not be dead and look so unspoiled. There must be magic involved. The hunter’s only movement was its breathing.

Over several days the ancient one continued to repair failing DNA strings, to replace worn system components and to stimulate regeneration. Satisfied, it then carefully implanted several memories which it believed to be vital for the species’ survival. It then watched over the arboreal as she slept soundly through one more night.

Eiesa awoke near dawn. She was clear-headed as she saw the creature’s face straight on for the first time. There was kindness in the eyes of the ttraco as she now knew it, and good will behind the thoughts that it sent to her.

“Two of your family waits for you in the tree behind me, Eiafa and Usnev,” the ttraco told her. “You may join them when you are ready. Remember I will see your people again, on that peak over there, when the light becomes hidden during the day,” it pointed that direction with its snout. “Other instructions are carved into the stone behind me. In time you will learn how to bring the knowledge from the stone.”

“How can I thank you for this knowledge?” asked Eiesa.

“You can thank me by acting on your own knowledge now. You do not have much time to prepare. You need to teach your family, and any others who could help to strengthen your family, how to do these things. Soon a terrible shaking will throw the very roots of the trees from the ground and then it will become dark and cold for a very long time. When that time comes, follow the path which I have shown to you.”

“Is there no name that we can know you by?” pleaded Eiesa.

“That still lake in the mountains, two days travel toward the rising light from here. It is the most wonderful shade of, what color would you call it?” asked the ttraco. It knew the answer but wanted to hear it from her.

“Ostia.”

“You may call me that,” it sent as it delicately handed the basket to Eiesa, turned and launched up into the sky ...

A peek into an upcoming book, or maybe just a short story. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## reptile logic (May 4, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## Wither (May 4, 2016)

This is pretty interesting. I'm not entirely sure what kind of response you're hoping for, so I'm not sure what to say. I wish I knew more about what is happening or what any of the characters are, really, but I suppose I'm not supposed to yet. If you make something more out of this, I may keep my eye out. May even look into your other works as well.


----------



## reptile logic (May 5, 2016)

Thank you. That's all I ask.


----------



## reptile logic (May 21, 2016)

Thank you @MostlyTeeth for the artwork. It helps my writing when I can look at and talk to my characters. I am looking forward to your next piece. Though I have no completion date set, I will continue with this story.


----------



## MostlyTeeth (May 21, 2016)

My pleasure.  I've grown very fond of her.
MT


----------



## reptile logic (Jul 29, 2016)

Another bump. Thanks again @MostlyTeeth for the great work. This story is continuing, but at an agonizingly slow rate. I have been working a crazy number of hours at my day job, but that will hopefully change soon.


----------

